# Men's Hair Loss > Men's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  How do you live with your hairloss?

## Jarrod

Most of the time I just do a weird combover and that works for me. Somedays when it's really bad I use Toppik. That is some good stuff, but if it rains your in trouble lol.

----------


## WomensHairLossProject

As a female living with hair loss I work on self acceptance. That and I invest in a super duper hair dryer and I have an arsenal of thickening products. I'm quite sure I've tried every thickening shampoo on the market. My shower looks like the shampoo isle of the grocery store! I have heard pretty favorable things about toppik though I haven't yet used it myself.

----------


## Jarrod

Toppik works great giving you the appearance of more hair. I think women can use it too, just make sure you get the right color to match your hair. 

I've used many thickening shampoos as well. A good one I've come across is Thicker Fuller Hair. I got it for $5 at Walgreens. It works pretty well too.

----------


## SpencerKobren

Cosmetic concealers can be great if you learn how to finesse them. I currently use DermMatch, but I've used the keratin fiber based products in the past with good results.

----------


## davesolazzo

i used to use toppik.  i havent used it in a while but it worked pretty well for me.   if you use too much it can get kind of ugly though.   ive just been going without anything lately and things have been ok.   but its funny: there must be something different about the water where im living now...because my hair just doesnt look as good when im here.  i think we have some crazy static energy in the house here too because it's a real struggle to try to get me hair to behave when im styling it.   ive got to get one of those hair dryers that reduces static.  i used to have one and it worked great.

----------


## PayDay

Will Toppick or Dermatch  help in the hairline? Can I buy it in a store or just online?
Sorry for all the questions guys, but don't think I remember hearing Spencer talk about this on the show.

----------


## SpencerKobren

It is possible to make your existing hairline look a little thicker, but you can't apply these products directly on the front edge of your hairline. These concealers work best in the crown and the mid anterior scalp if you still have a significant amount of hair in that area.

I've seen guys "paint" their hairlines and in my opinion it looks ridiculous....not that I look that hot :Smile: 

I think you can find these products in some beauty supply houses, but they are easily found online.

Hope this helps!

----------


## JustJoe

> Will Toppick or Dermatch  help in the hairline? Can I buy it in a store or just online?
> Sorry for all the questions guys, but don't think I remember hearing Spencer talk about this on the show.


 Dude, I'll send you a huge container or two of Toppik that I never used for free. 

I had a "discussion" with a lady who uses Toppik and she insisted that it was a great product. I agree, but I don't want to hide it, I want to treat it or replace it (that's just me and I'm extreme when it comes to hair, don't be like me!). However, it can't be good for the lungs breathing in those tiny fibers on a daily basis over several years. I have no evidence of this and I am not a doctor, but it can't be good for your lungs. My bet is that no study has been done on this product causing lung damage and likely never will be.

Anyway, if you want a HUGE bottle of Toppik, it's yours.

----------


## SpencerKobren

There is no reason to think that breathing in keratin fibers will damage your lungs in anyway.

Hey isn't your Mom a hair dresser? Hairdressers breath in some really harsh chemicals day in and day out. Does she ever discuss these concerns with you? Just curious. 

God knows I've been breathing in hair spray fumes for more than 20 years! :Smile:  Mix that with the Dermatch, a few years of smoking and who the hell knows what's going on with me. Oh well...

----------


## JustJoe

> There is no reason to think that breathing in keratin fibers will damage your lungs in anyway.
> 
> Hey isn't your Mom a hair dresser? Hairdressers breath in some really harsh chemicals day in and day out. Does she ever discuss these concerns with you? Just curious. 
> 
> God knows I've been breathing in hair spray fumes for more than 20 years! Mix that with the Dermatch, a few years of smoking and who the hell knows what's going on with me. Oh well...


 
Yes, and hairdressers have higher cases of dementia as well. Yes, she does have an onset of dementia as well and she also had cancer. 30 years of those chemicals...... Perms, hair color, and cleaners can't be good.

I can't prove it, but there is a show on PBS that talks about hairdressers, nail techs, and other occupations that have higher rates of dementia and lung disorders from the toxic products they use on a daily basis.

Also, Toppik contains silica and it's thought that silica may cause lung cancer, if inhaled often. 

"Very finely powdered silica can, if inhaled over a long period of time, cause serious health effects. It becomes lodged in the lungs and causes constant irritation, and since silica cannot be absorbed, the more exposure there is, the more it builds up in the lungs. long term inhalation can lead to bronchitis, silicosis and, very rarely, lung cancer."

I can't prove this, so who's going to pay attention, but I myself, quit using it years ago. I'm NOT suggesting anyone quit using it, it's just MY choice to avoid it. It does work well though!

I think one must ALWAYS challenge medical information from drug companies, cosmetic companies, and even your own doctor. My mom had cancer and 2 good doctors said it was nothing. She (I) demanded a digital MRI and it found cancer.

----------


## SpencerKobren

Hey Joe,
Im really sorry to hear about you Moms health problems. I agree that we always have to question what were putting in our bodies as well as on our bodies. I'll look into the Toppik concern. Ill get back to you guys.

----------


## JustJoe

> Hey Joe,
> Im really sorry to hear about you Moms health problems. I agree that we always have to question what were putting in our bodies as well as on our bodies. I'll look into the Toppik concern. Ill get back to you guys.


 Thanks . My mother is fine now. She's 7+ years cancer free. I don't think there is much evidence against Toppik, it's just my own personal stance on the product. It's likely safe, I just choose not to use the product because of the concerns with it going into my lungs (for years). Just a personal choice.

----------


## Lefty76

I have a fine assortment of fashionable hats...

I don't think I could ever use something temporary. I really really hope I have a successful transplant and I'm good to go from there but we'll see.

----------


## TeeJay73

Lefty, where are you having your hair transplant performed?

----------


## Pfxx

I'm not  sure I can said I've really been "living" with my hair loss. I make a rare occassional appearance at family gatherings and social events. Not much living going on here.  I have my own very fine collection of hats... I actually like the way I look in THEM, it's when they come off thats a problem.

----------


## bigmac

Hi Jarrod
Here are some pictures of myself using nanogen fibres.
Without them my life would have been totally different.It provides me with the confidence i need in hiding my bald area.
Soon though i wont need them after having my HTs with Shapiro medical.

----------


## storm

> Here are some pictures of myself using nanogen fibres.


 That is so unbelievable, wow. Is nanogen fibers the same thing as toppik? I didn't realize it could look so good and so natural. 

How hard is it to wash out of your hair?

----------


## bigmac

Its the same principal as Toppik.
I`ve tried most concealers and imo nanogen is the best.You need some hair for it to hold onto.It does not work so good on the hairline though,i would say Dermatch is better there.

It washes out straight away with any shampoo.

----------


## Laserhead

Wow, that stuff works really well! You look fantastic Bigmac.

----------

